# Vid of my turbo VR6 (needs painted I know)



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/?v=rn-weo1Bv8o

hope everyone likes, enjoy its a long vid.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

AFR looks GREAT! I belive thats all around 12.4-12.6 Perfect Tuning
Re route the BOV back into the intake so you dont get that rich spike and lag after each shift.

Sounds killer!


----------



## Edsquickvr6 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

dam thats fast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (Edsquickvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Edsquickvr6* »_dam thats fast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah you can say that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good work.


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (Edsquickvr6)*
















awesome vid


----------



## dirtysanchez4u (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (bergenvr6)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LTony81 (Nov 26, 2004)

sweet,wanna see some track #'s


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

Nice vid! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (RedDevil)*

Sick.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , BTW is that a custom tuned c2 chip? or is it just the regular 42lb ijector chip?


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 1:51 AM 2-22-2006_


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (Vdubsolo)*

Nice turbo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (Feanor)*

Very nice video, I'm running a similar setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Sick.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , BTW is that a custom tuned c2 chip? or is it just the regular 42lb ijector chip?

_Modified by Vdubsolo at 1:51 AM 2-22-2006_


Standard 42# Obd2 program.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Standard 42# Obd2 program.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


Impressive..Once again very nice set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking foward for the dyno numbers..


----------



## BillShanley (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (Vdubsolo)*

"Custom piping"? You mean - "ATP's piping hacked to make fit piping"?


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (BillShanley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillShanley* »_"Custom piping"? You mean - "ATP's piping hacked to make fit piping"?

EXACTLY!!!!!! I Honestly should have just bought a bunch of bends and pc it together
thanks guys for the approval!!!


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

AHhem,. Mole looks like you got compition now. Who will be god on the VW street.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 ([email protected])*

Looking good, but def reroute that BOV. The car will run soo much smoother. 
Now just start a tranny money jar


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_AHhem,. Mole looks like you got compition now. Who will be god on the VW street.

I know Mole has an ace up his sleeve and has some crazy ideas for his car.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Now just start a tranny money jar









x2


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (tekstepvr6)*


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (BORA RKT)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Now just start a tranny money jar









beat me to it , was gonna ask if anyone wants to take bets on how long 2nd or 3rd are gonna last , good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

nice! lovin the vid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (tekstepvr6)*

I know Mole has an ace up his sleeve and has some crazy ideas for his car.
What a tricky guy he is that Mole. Now let the claymation fights begin. All praise the shoe.... All praise Mole...


----------



## gregaf3 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (DrunkenMunkey)*

looks great... makes me mad that I sold my a/w set up and that I am waiting on piping for the fmic......


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (gregaf3)*

sick.. what rpm do you hit full boost with that gt40?


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (MiamiVr6T)*

ive been working on this car for a long time. Ive got 2 jobs, so projects that usually takes couple hrs takes days. here is a little background on the car. I bought the car for 1000 and have been replacing here and there parts, wheel bearings ect ect. was going to just fix it up and sell but I just couldnt do it. Ive completly rebuilt the engine top to bottom heres a list of my mods
Engine:
complete rebuild top to bottom 
arp head, main, rod 
C2 Head spacer 8:5 to 1 
440cc C2 fuel kit with chip 
C2 short runner
HD valve springs 
255lh pump 
Turbo stuff:
Atp mani
gt40 with .58 exhaust Blowzilla (should have gotton an .86) 
tial 38 with a handicap dump. 
3" atp downpipe with 3" straight pipe with a turn down about midway 
precision intercooler 
as someone said hacked atp piping made to fit. (soon to be AW)
greddy type s bov
greddy spec 2 boost controller
ect ect ect 
Tranny:
Peliquin diff with 3.65 final drive (big mistake should have stuck to stock)
autotech 10lb flywheel
spec stage 4 
tranny rebuilt 

Thanks guys for all the great comments. Im waiting on a little bit warmer weather to spray the car. after that 26X10 slicks and ds axels will be in the works. will proabably send my extra block to shimmel and have 3.0l fully built with some dta, 1500lb springs on the rear and should have a fun little track car. thanks again fellas for all the positive comments...


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

street racing is illegal, this thread should be locked


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_street racing is illegal, this thread should be locked









let me be the first to flame you... DOUCHE BAG!


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

Great build, keep us posted!
-m


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_street racing is illegal, this thread should be locked









Haha i bet you have no friends


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (tallicagolf)*

going to the dyno tomorrow, any advice for setting my accel fuel trims for around 22lbs. im going to make a 17lb pull and a 22 or 21, if it doesnt break over 400 im going to burn the car!!! also the vid of that will be up asap probably monday. It will have some tool as usual. 
what kinda numbers am i or should i be expecting from this build?? 400hp wheels?? hit me up with some expected numbers, closest will move on to the final showcase............................


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

im going guess 398whp at 17psi 430 at 21 psi


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

you running race gas or pump?


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (tekstepvr6)*

Looks good man! Can't wait to have mine back on the road. Also wheres the race from a dig with the STi, you said something about going from a dig.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_street racing is illegal, this thread should be locked









doesn't yoda die?


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif vrt http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
that car is just mean!


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (619)*

alright guys, just got back from the dyno heres my results i will post the link where the sheet is hosted.
made 438hp and 407lbs at 20.5psi af's where around 12.5 to 13.0 all the way to redline. This is my first turbo VW so (except my 02 1.8t GTI that is a daily, it never sees anymore then 3k rpm.)
It was kinda weird the way these things make power, at 4000 it made somewhere in the ball park of 375 or more and only increased 50hps by redline. The place that i dynoed at, their printer must have took a crap on them, he couldnt print me out the sheet. But they are putting them up on the business dyno site. 

the vid will be up by monday 
thanks for all the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by KrautBoy at 8:45 AM 2-26-2006_


_Modified by KrautBoy at 8:46 AM 2-26-2006_


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

good #'s cant wait to see the sheet.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (raddo)*

sweet numbers... how was the a/f?


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

s there any reason why your type s bov makes a sorta fluttering noise mine makes more of a whislte


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_street racing is illegal, this thread should be locked









LOL


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

woops posted my comment to late sorry


_Modified by sinisterh22a at 3:19 AM 2-26-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

I hit 401whp @ ~21psi, so you could be getting ~40whp from the C2 SRI. 10% sounds about right. It would also make since, because there is no big tq increase. Hopefully I'll be able to do a before and after dyno with a SRI soon.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 ([email protected])*

~40hp (10%) differences could be set-up differences and weather
not just SRI.
too small to get ~crazy about though.
Not to shabby how may 400+whp cars on pump gas are out there
now?
Start up a 400-street, club. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(heck I can't even join)








-Jeff


----------



## 2.0TRabbit (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

Nice numbers.


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Start up a 400-street, club. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(heck I can't even join)








-Jeff

Yea, but without you, a lot of the people here probably couldn't either.


----------



## CuseTownGTi (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (Tikigod_III)*

awsome


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Not to shabby how may 400+whp cars on pump gas are out there
now?
Start up a 400-street, club. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(heck I can't even join)








-Jeff

As of this past saturday I finally joined the 400whp club.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (tekstepvr6)*

you have lsd right?


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_Awesome man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

X2
Frank


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

Holy mother of God!


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*

dyno vid is getting hosted as we speak i am going to go ahead and put it on a whole new post. thanks for all the great comments.


----------



## JPLengineer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*

What kind of exhaust do you have?
I pretty much have the same setup:
C2 software + 440cc's
SHortrunner Intake
yada-yada-yada .

My car sounds EXACTLY like yours . .to the Tee
No wonder why it sounds so damn sexy . .


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (JPLengineer)*

there really isnt much of an exhuast. hey is WV our laws or should i say the person that hooks me up with my inspection sticker doesnt give a crap. 3"atp downpipe to 3" straight pipe that turns down right under the drivers side rear door. its really load but hey i like it.


----------



## apexslider (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Vid of my turbo VR6 (KrautBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautBoy* »_there really isnt much of an exhuast. hey is WV our laws or should i say the person that hooks me up with my inspection sticker doesnt give a crap. 3"atp downpipe to 3" straight pipe that turns down right under the drivers side rear door. its really load but hey i like it. 

wow! this really isn't a exhaust at all! more like a test pipe!


----------

